# Google tot



## Ralle (6 März 2008)

06.03.2008 16:15

Ist bei euch auch Google tot???


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 März 2008)

Nö ... bei mir gehts


----------



## marlob (6 März 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> 06.03.2008 16:15
> 
> Ist bei euch auch Google tot???


Nein, funktioniert wie immer


----------



## Frank (6 März 2008)

bei mir isses auch tot


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 März 2008)

hallo,
bei mir auch weg, auch .com und .us gehen nicht mehr.


----------



## vierlagig (6 März 2008)

tot, alles, auch mail, docs, maps und blogspot ....

ob da die *schweizer* dran schuld? wirds ab jetz bißchen langsamer mit google?


----------



## marlob (6 März 2008)

Scheint aber nur ein teil von Deutschland betroffen zu sein. Bei mir funktionierts noch immer.


----------



## HolleHonig (6 März 2008)

Hier war bestimmt wieder der maxi am Werk


----------



## Immergewinner (6 März 2008)

Bei mir ist es auch tot seit ca. 16.00


----------



## crash (6 März 2008)

bei mir google´t alles


----------



## argv_user (6 März 2008)

Ja tot (Zugang über 1+1)


----------



## mst (6 März 2008)

mst schrieb:


> maxi hat google gelöscht


 
schon wieder??


----------



## Znarf (6 März 2008)

Hallo
17:17Uhr bei mir geht Google (1&1)

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## vierlagig (6 März 2008)

wie phoenix aus der asche ... 17:30 ... maxi hats nicht nachhaltig genug gemacht ...


----------



## dresel (6 März 2008)

War weg, geht wieder seit ca. 5 min (17:30)


----------



## argv_user (6 März 2008)

Hab's nochmal gecheckt:

google.com geht nicht,
google.de aber schon.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 März 2008)

Hallo,

es muss nicht zwangsläufig der aufgerufene Web-Server flach 
liegen. Manchmal ist es auch der DNS-Server des Providers. 
Bei Arcor hatte am Anfang öfter mal einen externen DNS-Server 
nutzen müssen.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 März 2008)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104663


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (6 März 2008)

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja jetzt bald PayPerGoogle:sc6:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 März 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104663



Bei Bedarf findet man *hier* öffentliche DNS Server, auf die man ausweichen kann.


----------

